# Questions on joining the Air Force to do cct



## CYoung (Aug 19, 2017)

So, I have been doing some research for the past few months and have decided that I really want to do combat control technician with the Air Force. The first issue is that, my health isn't perfect. 

I had a hearing consult which showed some hearing loss. I am not sure how much but it is  minor.

I have had latent tuberculosis; which has been treated, so should never become active. I am completely willing to do treatment again if MEPS deems it necessary.

I have been diagnosed with hydronephrosis, which hasn't been treated, but a follow up a few years ago mentions my kidneys haven't changed at all and that it was likely an incidental finding.

I am pre-hypertensive, which is under control through exercise, and has gotten better over the years.

I have been diagnosed with asthma but am thinking a methacholine test will clear it up.

I had a hernia repair in 2008. Have had no issues whatsoever since.

Aside from that, I wear corrective eyeglasses, and lack depth perception, but have perfect color vision.

The only thing I have on my criminal record is a minor in consumption of alcohol in 2008, a month before I turned 21.

I turn 30 in November.

The physical part, getting ready for selection, I can handle. I have started running and doing calisthenics and have a background in martial arts and weight lifting, and have had physical labor jobs most of my life.

Educational background is i have an associate's of the arts degree, and have taken a lot of mathematics and computer science classes in college (i am a declared computer science major).

Assuming my medical conditions can be waivered, is consideration for selection before enlistment possible? If not, would enlisting into the regular air force, and retraining into it at a later date in my enlistment, be possible?

Or is that all contingent on impressing the recruiters? If so, aside from physical fitness, what is the best way to do that?

I tried joining the navy in 2009, and the recruiters then were pushing me into nuke school (which i didnt want to do), and didn't want me to disclose my MIC to meps, which i did, and not having any documentation, processing stopped there. I tried joining the marines in 2014, submitted medical records, and got a PDQ pending review of further records (so, i think waivers are possible), but i never followed up. What is the best way to address these previous attempts with my recruiter so that he understands that i won't give up if the medical process isn't as smooth sailing as anticipated?

Also, I am only 5'3" (well, 5'3.5", but i know the military doesnt round up). Is there a height requirement for special operations?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 19, 2017)

CYoung said:


> The whole post


Ok, my friend. Literally every single question you posted can be found using the search button here on the site, google, the AF homepage for Combat Control (notice how I capitalized it, cause of it's proper noun status?), any number of websites, etc.

Actually reading your post, I am not sure if you're trolling or joking, or actually serious. Either way, thread closed.

Have a great night.


----------

